# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  يقال أن المرأة ناقصة عقل ؟

## mylife079

يقال أن المرأة ناقصة عقل ؟
نقص العقل ,, أم الثقافة ؟؟؟؟


نقص العقل أم نقص الثقافة؟
هل الإسلام يمنع المرأة من الإبداع ؟

يقولون إن الإسلام يمنع المرأة من أن تنتج وتبدع في المجال الفكري وغيره من المجالات، وذلك لسببين:

* الأول ذاتي يتعلق بقدرة المرأة على التفكير لأنها ناقصة عقل.

* أما الثاني فمن حيث ابتعاد المرأة عن المجتمع وغيابها المستمر عنه، وبالتالي عدم إفساح المجال لها لكي تسهم في تطويره.

وقد يؤثر أحد هذين العاملين في الآخر أو يكون نتيجة له، فالاعتقاد بأن المرأة ناقصة عقل يؤدي إلى إهمالها وإبعادها عن مواطن الاستشارة والإبداع، وكذلك إقصاء المرأة عن المجتمع يمكن تفسيره على أنه نتيجة لعوامل ذاتية في تفكيرها أو تأثيرها على الآخرين، تؤدي بالتالي إلى أن تبقى بعيدة عن الحركة العامة.

ولسنا هنا بصدد مناقشة الأدلة والردود من الناحية الفقهية، ولكن لا بد من إظهار وجه الحق في هذه المسألة من الناحية الفكرية، وبيان أن الإسلام يحث على انطلاق المرأة وإبداعها، ولا يقف حائلاً بينها وبين ذلك، على عكس ما يظنه كثير من الناس. وهذا يعني أن ما نشهده من قلة إنتاج المرأة وإبداعها مرده إلى الأفهام الخاطئة والعادات والممارسات التي تتخذ من الدين غطاء وليست نابعة منه.

الإسلام يعتبر أن المرأة تفكر وتبدع مثل الرجل 

وهذا أمر في غاية الوضوح من حيث أن المرأة مخاطبة مثل الرجل من ناحية الأوامر والنواهي، كما أنها تعاقب وتجازى مثل الرجل، فمن البديهي أن تكون على نفس القدرة من التفكير واستيعاب هذه الأحكام، إذ من غير المعقول أن يكون الخطاب والعقاب هو نفسه لنوعين من الناس مختلفين في الإدراك، فهذا ينافي العدل.

أما القول بأن المرأة ناقصة عقل فمرده على التفسير الخاطئ والفهم الذي لا يطابق الوقائع الملموسة، فالعقل- في القرآن والسنة - يعني الإدراك المؤدي إلى الطريق المستقيم، فمن لم يوصله إدراكه إلى ذلك يكون ناقصاً في عقله، بل ويمكن أن يكون بدون عقل، فقد وصف القرآن الكفار بأن كثيراً منهم بلا عقل مثل (صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون) وغيرها، فنقص العقل أو عدمه صفة إنسانية ليست خاصة بالمرأة، بل يمكن أن تصيب الرجل أيضاً.

إذاً فالمرأة مثل الرجل تماماً من حيث التفكير وما يترتب عليه من إنتاج مبدع أو غيره، ومن المستحيل على دين عالمي يخاطب الإنسان أن يخص المرأة بقدرات تقل عن الرجل، وهما مشتركان في الإنسانية، فهذه النقطة هي في صالح المرأة وليست ضدها، أي أن الدين يعتبرها مبدعة ومفكرة مثل الرجل لا فرق بينهما، أما وجودها في المجتمع فمن الأمور التي لا تخفى على أحد أيام الرسول والصحابة وكذلك خروجها في الجهاد وممارستها لحقوقها وإدارة شؤونها بذاتها، وكثير من الآراء الإسلامية تميل إلى أن المرأة يمكن أن تتولى أي منصب ما عدا رئاسة الدولة وما في حكمه.


الأسباب الحقيقية لعدم إبداع المرأة

انتهينا فيما سبق إلى أن الدين لا يقف عائقاً أمام إبداع المرأة، وهذا يعني أن على المرأة أن تفكر وتبدع في الطرق والأساليب التي تمكنها من أن تساهم بشكل فعال في الإنتاج الفكري والعلمي والإداري، ويكون ذلك وفق إمكاناتها وما هو متاح لها في المجتمع والحياة العامة، كما يتوجب عليها أن تعمل على إزالة العقد المتراكمة من كونها ناقصة عقل، ولا بد للمجتمع أن يعينها على تحقيق ذلك، عن طريق نشر المفاهيم الصحيحة والتفسيرات الواقعية ونشر الثقافة الواعية، وما يجري نشره وتحقيقه في مثل مجلة إبداع وغيره هو من هذا القبيل، حيث يمهد السبيل إلى نشر بذور الإبداع وتوفير مناخ التفكير الملائم.

فالمعيق الحقيقي هو المفاهيم الخاطئة ومنه التفسير الخاطئ لعقل المرأة ونقصانه، وما يترتب على ذلك، كما أن هناك مفاهيم خاطئة أخرى ليست لها علاقة بالدين، ومنها أن التفكير والإبداع أمر وراثي وهبة من الله لا سبيل إلى تطويرهما وتحسينهما، وقد تبين لنا واقعياً وعلمياً أن التفكير هو عبارة عن مهارات يمكن تعلمها وتعليمها، وأنه يمكن تحسينها وتطويرها والنهوض بها إلى أعلى مدارك الإبداع، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن الغموض الذي يحيط بعملية التفكير يساهم أيضاً في قلة الإبداع، مثل القول بأن التفكير لا يكون إلا في المخترعات والمكتشفات والأمور العظيمة، وهذا الحصر في هذا المجال خاطئ أيضاً ولا يمت إلى الناحية العملية بشيء، فالتفكير يمكن أن يحصل فيها وفي غيرها من الأمور البسيطة والمعقدة على حد سواء.

----------


## دليلة

الاسلام اول دين كرم المرأة   وجعل لها حقوق وواجبات ولم يظلمها بيوم والي بينحكى كلو تضليل من اجل  ضرب  الدين بيوهموها بلحرية والكلام الزائف ونسو ان الاسلام اول ماجاء بهده التشريعات

شكرا محمد يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الرسول يا اخوان حكا عن المراة ناقصات عقل ودين

عقل : لانهم شهادتين منهم  تعادل شهادة رجل

دين : لانها ما بتأدي جميع الفرائض مثل الصوم في بعض الحالات

مشكووووور

تقبل مرووووري


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ابو عوده

> الرسول يا اخوان حكا عن المراة ناقصات عقل ودين
> 
> عقل : لانهم شهادتين منهم  تعادل شهادة رجل
> 
> دين : لانها ما بتأدي جميع الفرائض مثل الصوم في بعض الحالات
> 
> مشكووووور
> 
> تقبل مرووووري
> ...


كلامك 100% صحيح

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------

